# Anyone self prescribed anti depressants?



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

As per the title really, has anyone ever sourced and prescribed themselves anti depressants rather than going through the doctor.

I know for a fact i am and its getting massively worse but the thought of even picking up the phone to make an appointment makes me want to go back to bed.

One minute im on top of the world, the next i feel i have no soul and am empty inside, so i then decide enough is enough but havent got the drive to go to the doctors. I have been like this for many many many years and hide behind jokes and being (or trying to be) humerous and 'jolly' but i need to sort this, im heading downwards fast.

If i ordered anti depressants from the net and took them myself what would i need to be careful of? Apart from them being fake of course.

Feel free to slate me for even thinking of doing this, tbh im in the frame of mind where i dont actually care what doubters think.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Get to the docs m8!

Personally I wouldnt self prescribe stuff like this, it can do you more harm than good!

Get an appointment booked, and get it done!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I really want to, its so hard to explain to make it even sound sane because it just pathetic, i cant be bothered with the thought of making the phone call, i cant be bothered with going along and finding somewhere to park, i cant be bothered with the thought of waiting in the waiting room, it all seems so much hassle. I know it sound like tiny little daily issues but to me at the moment these feel like these i just cant deal with.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

It's not pathetic. But now is the time you HAVE to make the effort. Self prescribing anti depressants is not an option, you don't know enough about what is wrong with you, you don't have a diagnosis. Some anti-ds can make anxiety worse for example. There are different drugs for OCD, drugs that help with obsessive thoughts for example. If it is that bad you could maybe get a home visit. Don't self prescribe you will make things worse for yourself. Plus the fact the docs may be able to offer a suite of care, including talking therapy, if necessary.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

don't think self medicating is the right answer bud THINK they try you on different drug combinations till they find what works.

just guessing:confused1:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

alot of AD has depression as a side effect and even suicidal tendencies so the wrong one could send you over the edge.

See you doctor


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I really want to, its so hard to explain to make it even sound sane because it just pathetic, i cant be bothered with the thought of making the phone call, i cant be bothered with going along and finding somewhere to park, i cant be bothered with the thought of waiting in the waiting room, it all seems so much hassle. I know it sound like tiny little daily issues but to me at the moment these feel like these i just cant deal with.


I know exactly what its like m8, long story short went through it with a family member, bad times!

As much as you hate may the idea, you need to sort it, its not going to go away if you dont.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

That's part of depression mate. The lack of enthusiasm for life basically. I can assure you your not alone.

I have just had to face the fact I have paranoid anxiety. The medication takes a while to work and as stated there are different types. I'm also starting councilling which may also be of benefit to you.

Do you have a girlfriend friend, parent to talk to?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, i know i shouldnt think of doing self prescription, just seemed an easy way of sorting things out. I know its the doctor as my only choice but just cant bring myself to do it even though i know in a few weeks i could feel so much different. Im getting so bad now that ive missed a few days of work recently as i just couldnt face getting out of bed.

I have a girlfriend who is already suffering from depression herself and has got worse recently, dont know if that because ive got worse or if ive got worse because she has.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I was going to but I just felt so depressed I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Exactly the same boat as me mate. My girlfriend has been suffering since the loss of her grandad six years ago. She handles it a lot better then myself. If it wasn't for her saying look, your behaviour isn't normal I'd still be stressing myself out over her cheating, which she isn't! She's my rock tbh and she's taking the brunt of all this. I'm very lucky to have her by my side.

Have you told your lady how you feel? Maybe tackle it together? I find talking, even then just writing down how supportive my girlfriend is actually quite useful. You can always ring and ask to talk to a doctor if you can't face going.

Me personally sack off the car, get your Mrs take a nice wonder up there see your doctor, go for lunch, what ever and talk things through. That's just me might be crappy advice but make a positive out of it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

mattyb009 said:


> Exactly the same boat as me mate. My girlfriend has been suffering since the loss of her grandad six years ago. She handles it a lot better then myself. If it wasn't for her saying look, your behaviour isn't normal I'd still be stressing myself out over her cheating, which she isn't! She's my rock tbh and she's taking the brunt of all this. I'm very lucky to have her by my side.
> 
> Have you told your lady how you feel? Maybe tackle it together? I find talking, even then just writing down how supportive my girlfriend is actually quite useful. You can always ring and ask to talk to a doctor if you can't face going.
> 
> Me personally sack off the car, get your Mrs take a nice wonder up there see your doctor, go for lunch, what ever and talk things through. That's just me might be crappy advice but make a positive out of it.


Cheers and this is good advice, i give out the same to others but just cant bing myself to do it for myself. I have told her how i feel and have told her i will go and get it sorted out and she was over the moon when i finally said so i must of been putting her under alot of stress. The trouble at the mloment is i have always been her rock and been there for her and to be honest i have put up with alot more than any other bloke would tolerate but now i feel so low myself i cant support her now and this is having a knock on effect with everything.

I think i am going to write down some notes about how i feel so if i do manage to get to the doctors and cant get my words out then at least i can show them my notes/diary kind of thing. The thing im worried about the most i think is that they wont beleive me when i tell them exactly how low i am and what kind of thoughts ive been having as i always come across as so happy and jolly to people.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers and this is good advice, i give out the same to others but just cant bing myself to do it for myself. I have told her how i feel and have told her i will go and get it sorted out and she was over the moon when i finally said so i must of been putting her under alot of stress. The trouble at the mloment is i have always been her rock and been there for her and to be honest i have put up with alot more than any other bloke would tolerate but now i feel so low myself i cant support her now and this is having a knock on effect with everything.
> 
> I think i am going to write down some notes about how i feel so if i do manage to get to the doctors and cant get my words out then at least i can show them my notes/diary kind of thing. The thing im worried about the most i think is that they wont beleive me when i tell them exactly how low i am and what kind of thoughts ive been having as i always come across as so happy and jolly to people.


Mate they will believe you. GPs are dealing with depression on an unprecedented scale guaranteed he has seen it all before.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

believing you aint the problem they will. just do it


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I know its easy for me to say it but you have to just force yourself to go to the docs and get it sorted. Wake up phone them get an appointment as soon as you wake up dont put it off, further down the line you will be glad if you do it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah even though im in a ut and cant make that leap into booking an appointment, at the same time ive had enough of feeling like this and feel like ive never freally experienced how life should be and how i should really feel as a person. Things are going to have to change.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

just go for it mate the second you wake up no time thinking or putting it off. Once you have done it will be a big weight off your shoulders you know your going to have to do it at somepoint so may aswell get it over and done with.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers and this is good advice, i give out the same to others but just cant bing myself to do it for myself. I have told her how i feel and have told her i will go and get it sorted out and she was over the moon when i finally said so i must of been putting her under alot of stress. The trouble at the mloment is i have always been her rock and been there for her and to be honest i have put up with alot more than any other bloke would tolerate but now i feel so low myself i cant support her now and this is having a knock on effect with everything.
> 
> I think i am going to write down some notes about how i feel so if i do manage to get to the doctors and cant get my words out then at least i can show them my notes/diary kind of thing. The thing im worried about the most i think is that they wont beleive me when i tell them exactly how low i am and what kind of thoughts ive been having as i always come across as so happy and jolly to people.


Again all very similar to me.

The notes idea, exactly what I did. I'm **** at talking about my feelings. Me and my mrs done it together as there is aspects of my depression I didn't see.

I thought my doctor might think I was just trying to pull a fast one but they see it everyday.

At my last work place there were two chaps one tried to take his own life, nobody had the slightest idea he was low, let alone bad enough to try to do that. The other I was reasonably close to you wouldn't of know he had depression either. They always say that the people with real case's find it hard to talk about - understandably in my opinion. When i feel particularly **** I try and talk to my self in my head, tell my self I'm happy and to cover it up, sounds a bit nuts tbh, but I really know where your coming from.

I've been on medication now for 5 weeks first four were very low dose. To low really and did **** all. Yesterday and today are the first to days I've not panicked about where my mrs is whey hasn't she text me in ten minutes, why has she put make up on just to go to the shops. Real petty ****ed up ****. It will be worth the initial un comfort of the doctors. Trust me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like what life has - raw...just me

my dads dying, i'm getting a divorce and buying a house, only see my child a couple of days a week........living the dream - anti D free

and i still laugh now and then lol

its not a popular anwer but i dont really give a fuk.......


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Just go to the docs mate I was shutting myself when I first went. Split up with the ex head was all over but remember there professionals you feel better talking to them. Mine was due to taking my first ever course and not knowing anything about aas or pct and my full body was in shut down. I couldn't get out of my head I was on anti d's at 22 and was going to chuck them until a mate convinced me otherwise. 3 weeks in I was back to my normal self. Man up and book the appointment mate you will feel hell of a lot better chatting to the doctor and as soon as you start telling him them problems you will just let everything out, that alone is a hell of a lot off your shoulders. Keep ya head up pal


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

You must get to docs ASAP . I have family who suffered / suffer from depression and it can get worse very quickly if not treated .

For some medication is the answer , for others it was a local church that helped when docs couldn't .

Not preaching or anything but I know a few people who felt less patronised and judged talking to a pastor/minister/priest than they did a doctor .

Try both maybe . Good luck and I wish you and your girlfriend all the best .


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

if you don't want to go to the doctors just try 5-htp to start. It acts in a similar fashion to prozac etc. but most people don't knopw the first thing about anti depressants to self prescribe.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

After seeing alot of people turn to anti - d`s and the effects thereafter id say they do as much harm as good. Definatly dont self perscribe as it could make ure situation worse and if that doesnt put you off then you shouldnt be on them at all...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry for being a drama queen here, but stop taking them now, as SSRI's are fking ridiculously hard to stop taking. You WILL become addicted and SSRI withdrawal is as bad as coming off heroin.

Get to the doctors, and talk it through with your GP. But don't ever self prescribe anti-d's, there are some really nasty ones around like Paroxetine, which can drive you to suicide.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Firstly please do not self prescribe anti depressants. I am a nurse and I can tell you as all the other guys have, its a very bad idea. Anti depressants are so varied in their effects and how they treat the depression, if you get the wrong one for you then it can make you a lot worse. I have known people to hallucinate on them and even be suicidal on them, its a really bad idea to self prescribe.

BUT I also understand why you haven't called the doctor. Its a masive first step for anyone to admit they need help and the worry of being taken seriously is always going to be there. I assure you the doctor will believe you, 1 in 4 people in the UK have a mental health issue, doctors deal with it all the time.

Now its clear you need to see a doctor but its unlikely that you will call one up, so how about getting another person to call on your behalf? Ask the doctor to come and see you at home? It would take the pressures off you having to make the call and leave the house. I mean its vital to be seen, I'd even call for you if you wanted! But whatever you decide please try and get seen by a doctor, it actually takes around 2 weeks for anti-depressants to start working, so the sooner you start them the sooner you will reap the benefits.

Hope that you get this sorted, if you need to talk about anything then just pm me, its no problem at all.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have bipolar and with this come serious episodes of depression. Please do not source medication needed for this online. There are so many reasons why its a terrible idea, but if fake then your depression is not being treated and could get a lot worse.

Going to a GP is kind of daunting, trust me i know. One of the hardest things i have ever done was asking for help. I thought this guy is gonna think im either completely bonkers or wasting his time. However, It didn't go anything like i expected! I walked in and first thing out of my mouth was I think i may need medication for depression. He took it from there, asked me a few easy questions about myself and my moods etc and prescribed me medication there and then.

It was later i was diagnosed as Bipolar, but had i not gone to a gp i would never have got the help I really needed and if i had sourced online who knows how bad things may have gotten :-( (I did consider ordering online)

If going to a GP is too much for you, ring them and explain your situation about finding it difficult to go there and ask could you speak to a gp over the phone initially. Once you've had a chat over the phone you may feel a lot more at ease about going there.

Please make the right decision here bro, its YOUR health at risk.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't read all the responses as I am nackered but wanted to remind you that you are not alone in it and you would be very surprised with how many people have either been or are still going through depression. I have had it twice earlier in my life. To the point where I couldn't even leave the house and had some very worrying thoughts about myself. Do NOT let it consume you. You have to go and seek help while you are thinking rationally. I was lucky enough to be stubborn minded enough to be able to beat it myself over time after speaking to my gp a few times but some aren't so lucky. Also it still took for me to seek the help of a professional a few times for reassurance that i wasnt going crazy before I could believe I could beat it myself. My depression was heavily linked to anxiety which I also managed to beat. You can certainly come out on the other side of it but you have to take the first steps and walk before you can run.

As has been said AD's can have some very serious side effects and self prescribing is taking a very serious risk. All I will say is if you choose to do this the chances of it making your life much much worse are very high. I cannot be any more clear than by just saying DONT! For your own sake. The easy option in life is very seldom the right option to take.

As a note on the diary thing. It can be the best thing to help YOU make sense of your thoughts and feelings as well as providing a way to communicate with your doctor. I did one myself and I realised after not very long that getting my thoughts on paper helped me to stay rational and pick out the good days from the bad. It can be very therapeutic to take some time out in a quiet relaxing room and get your thoughts out of your head and onto paper. You will almost feel a weight being lifted.

Finally one thing to note is that more often than not the docs will prescribe you meds. You do NOT have to take them. You may find that having them there is enough. Once you start on them you may find you end up masking the problems rather than confronting them. Starting on anti depressants is not a decision to be taken lightly. If you believe you can beat it yourself by training your mind then give it a shot and ask your gp for help and guidance and numbers for organisations that can offer help and advice. I did it without any meds whatsoever and I truly believe that it has made me twice as strong and given me the mental tools to nip both anxiety and depression in the bud at the first warning signs. No piece of sh!t mental illness will ever ruin my life again.

Above all keep your head up mate and allow yourself to believe that this is only temporary. There are millions (not an exaggeration!) who have experienced depression at some point in their lives and have come out the other side. Many you wouldn't expect too. Maybe ask your parents or other family members. Chances are very high that some or even all have experienced it at some point in their lives. Life isnt easy. Remember depression does not favour one person over the next. It strikes anyone and everyone when they least expect it. You just have to beat it down and take your life back. With or without meds.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mate I know how this Anxiety and depression feels like, I left it for some time before I went to see the docs, but trust me it doesn't get any easier. You'll have to bite the bullet and make and appointment with the docs and explain how you're feeling. Anxiety and depression is very common the doc would have seen loads of people for it, so don't think for a second he won't take you seriously.

Self prescribing Anti -d is madness. Each drug works differently for individuals, so how would you know the right one for you?

You could get a med that my actually increase your symptoms before they start to work.

Bottom line go and see a profressional and do it ASAP as IME these things left will only get worse over time.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

rchippex said:


> Finally one thing to note is that more often than not the docs will prescribe you meds. You do NOT have to take them. You may find that having them there is enough. Once you start on them you may find you end up masking the problems rather than confronting them. Starting on anti depressants is not a decision to be taken lightly. If you believe you can beat it yourself by training your mind then give it a shot and ask your gp for help and guidance and numbers for organisations that can offer help and advice. I did it without any meds whatsoever and I truly believe that it has made me twice as strong and given me the mental tools to nip both anxiety and depression in the bud at the first warning signs. No piece of sh!t mental illness will ever ruin my life again.


Mate let me preface this by saying I like your post alot and I think you give some excellent support and advice.

However I profoundly disagree with your stance on ADs. There is a huge stigma around ADs in the UK despite the fact that 1 in 4 people suffer from mental illness at some point. Now I am not saying that the way to treat all MI is to prescribe meds, but in some cases it is actually the best option. For example, there are biological symptoms often associated with depression that are best treated by using meds to adjust serotonin levels. ADs do not in ANY way mask problems, they simply provide relief from some symptoms, This may enable a patient to get the motivation to face their problems, or increase the efficacy of associated treatments such as CBT.

I would never recommend that someone who is prescribed medication from the doctor not to take it.

Also, takng ADs does not stop someone from developing the valuable mental strategies you talk about. Sometimes they enable it.

There have been a couple of posts in this thread with people almost boasting about not taking ADs. It is not a badge of honour. I have no more (or less) regard for people who take them or don't. They are simply one of the very effective options in the range available to treat depression.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to your doc make the effort even tho its hurts. What you are feeling imo & ime, can't be solved with 'some tablets'.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

NovemberDelta said:


> Mate let me preface this by saying I like your post alot and I think you give some excellent support and advice.
> 
> However I profoundly disagree with your stance on ADs. There is a huge stigma around ADs in the UK despite the fact that 1 in 4 people suffer from mental illness at some point. Now I am not saying that the way to treat all MI is to prescribe meds, but in some cases it is actually the best option. For example, there are biological symptoms often associated with depression that are best treated by using meds to adjust serotonin levels. ADs do not in ANY way mask problems, they simply provide relief from some symptoms, This may enable a patient to get the motivation to face their problems, or increase the efficacy of associated treatments such as CBT.
> 
> ...


Really decent post this.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies yesterday, was a great help.

I saved the doctors number in my phone last night and planned to call today to make an appointment.

It took me a while to pluck up the courage and was shaking as it rang but i did it  Am seeing the doctor next week :thumb:

Am going to make some notes between now and then to show them, i feel excited in a weird kind of way!

Many thanks one and all.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Let us know how you get on mate.


----------

